
Ask HN: Fitness without money and gym - eble
I want to build muscles and good fitness, but I don&#x27;t have enough money to join gym. How to do it?
======
wallflower
Start with the 30-Day Plank Challenge.

Since you mentioned good fitness, start recording what you eat in a food
diary. This is the first step to eating healthier.

Also, get away from the damn screen and go take a walk.

------
sugarygrind
Not to market this app but I highly recommend "Sworkit" app. Tag line: "No
Gym, No Excuse"

PS: I did workout today using that app.

------
mooreds
Body weight exercises and YouTube can take you a long way.

------
cjbenedikt
body weight exercises

